# TAVR for Severe Aortic Stenosis Now Covered by Medicare



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My headline is not completely accurate, but I was limited by space. TAVR has been covered for Intermediate and High Risk patients, but it is now covered for low risk patients.

TAVR is a procedure for replacing the aortic valve that doesn't require open heart surgery. A catheter is inserted, usually through the groin, and the valve in maneuvered through the catheter into place. The TAVR valve pushes the current valve out of the way and is inserted in its place.

No heart and lung machine, no extended time in hospital, no long recovery. Usually out of the hospital in 1-3 days and able to resume most activities in about a week. Current trials show it equal or better than surgical aortic valve replacement. If there are other problems that require heart surgery, then TAVR is not an option.

https://www.dicardiology.com/articl...sk-patients-creates-paradigm-shift-cardiology


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

MoonRiver said:


> My headline is not completely accurate, but I was limited by space. TAVR has been covered for Intermediate and High Risk patients, but it is now covered for low risk patients.
> 
> TAVR is a procedure for replacing the aortic valve that doesn't require open heart surgery. A catheter is inserted, usually through the groin, and the valve in maneuvered through the catheter into place. The TAVR valve pushes the current valve out of the way and is inserted in its place.
> 
> ...


I saw the procedure yesterday on TV. Pretty smart and pretty cool.
Makes me wonder why it took so long to come up with it. 
I think a smart doctor and a good plumber could have made one in about a month.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Saw the procedure done also.... Nice thing about it was the wife also now understands how my stents were installed....


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...................I had a single stent installed in Dec-17..........! So far , no Angina at all ! Go back to the Cardo in Dec for a stress test and further evaluation . We'll see ! , fordy


----------

